# BCA Hockey Pool Drafting in 1 hour



## kirkdgxp

Hi Fellow Members:

Please join us for another exciting season of Fantasy Hockey. Last season was a great success. All of last years fantasy managers have been sent e-mails to rejoin....The BCA hockey pool is open to all members.

The live online draft is set for Sat. Oct. 2, 2010 @ 5:00pm PDT

Info for League: BC Aquaria #1 (ID# 3529)

Password is: fishy

Here's the link: http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey/register/joinprivateleague_league_select?jsubmit=1&league_id=3529&password=fishy&.scrumb=h4hCAF4bRdu


----------



## ngo911

Awesome! I will definitely be joining


----------



## kirkdgxp

*Fraser Valley Tropicals
is Sponsoring Prizes this Seasons Hockey Pool
for 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place.*​
*1st Prize: Red Turquoise Discus​*








​
*2nd Prize: Mated Pair of German Blue Rams​*









*3rd Prize: Fluvial Skimmer*


----------



## kirkdgxp

Kool 3 managers already....


----------



## kirkdgxp

Daily bump......


----------



## jkam

joined, anyone in the RS league too?


----------



## ninez

that 3rd price looks kinky 

I've joined already and this is the first time for me playing hockey pool


----------



## kirkdgxp

Only 10 sots left....


----------



## ninez

Bump

Do I win by having the most PIM? 
I can understand winning by having the highest goal/save pct/point
but PIM?


----------



## kirkdgxp

you win a section, getting a power forward who puts up point and penalties is a high valued fantasy player...I am also going to put in faceoffs...I have been doing this for over 10 years with great success.


----------



## kirkdgxp

Bump....only nine spots left


----------



## WCL

What am i doing wrong? Do I have to create my own Yahoo account first ,then log in to the pool?

The ID and password in the original post don't get me in at that link.


----------



## ninez

kirkdgxp said:


> you win a section, getting a power forward who puts up point and penalties is a high valued fantasy player...I am also going to put in faceoffs...I have been doing this for over 10 years with great success.


Cool, sounds like fun. 

Can't wait for the draft.


----------



## kirkdgxp

WCL said:


> What am i doing wrong? Do I have to create my own Yahoo account first ,then log in to the pool?
> 
> The ID and password in the original post don't get me in at that link.


If you don't have a Yahoo account, You need to create a Yahoo account then access the fantasy hockey with the ID and password. PM me if you have any problems


----------



## kirkdgxp

Sign up for BCA Fantasy Hockey Today


----------



## beN

i have joined kirk!! JohnnyCanuck They call me


----------



## kirkdgxp

Go Canucks Go....spots going fast....


----------



## kirkdgxp

Only 6 spots left....sign up today.....if we get too many I will set up another pool.....each pool ices 14 teams


----------



## kirkdgxp

Don't forget to register


----------



## kirkdgxp

Daily sign up bump.........


----------



## kirkdgxp

Don't forget to join up for another great season of BCA Hockey Pool


----------



## kirkdgxp

Sign up for the BCA hockey pool....only 6 spots left


----------



## kirkdgxp

BCA Hockey Pool only 5 spots left......hurry up and register


----------



## beN

nice!!! cant wait until the draft.

ive been trying to do some research on players..sorta having no luck. i bet kirk takes home 1st place


----------



## kirkdgxp

Daily Bump....join one of the mock drafts ....it only takes about an hour.....gives you some practice.....Oh I lost the BCA hockey pool last year...I think I came in third or something....hope to do better this year


----------



## jkam

those mock drafts take quite a while because so many people just leave and then it auto picks. If you have friends that do this too, do a mock draft with them. Its more fun and less stressful with people you know haha


----------



## kirkdgxp

Hurry and sign up...only 3 spots remaining


----------



## slipstream

Im gonna win. :d


----------



## kirkdgxp

I have expanded the BCA Hockey Pool to 14...meaning there are 2 more spots available....so hurry up and sign up


----------



## WCL

Another spot taken


----------



## kirkdgxp

Only one spot remaining for the BCA Fantasy Hockey Pool. If you have never taken part in a live draft....Join a few mock drafts...they take about an hour to complete.....I would suggest doing 3 mock drafts.....Positioning yourself at 1/3 interval positions as drafting order matters with your strategy. Make sure you pick mock drafts with 14 managers.


----------



## ngo911

Hey Kirk is it tape to tape draft? I couldn't find that info


----------



## kirkdgxp

Its is a live draft......head to head...not too sure what a tape to tape draft is?


----------



## ngo911

I think tape to tape is the one where 1-14 goes up in order in the first round, then 14-1 goes down in the second round.

I assume it is just a standard draft then, like in the NHL, where 1-14 goes in order for each round.

Looking forward to it, see you Saturday!


----------



## kirkdgxp

Yes, that is the way the draft goes 1-14 then 14-1, so it really matters where you are seeded (which is random) as to your strategy in the live draft.....we need one more person to sigh up to make it 14......so come on guys.....or I have to delete someone as the draft must have an even number or it kicks you out of the system


----------



## kirkdgxp

Still in need of one more to join BCA hockey pool


----------



## jkam

Draft today at 5pm!!!! get readdyyyyyy!!!


----------



## beN

i sure hope i dont get screwed in the draft


----------



## ngo911

See you all there


----------



## kirkdgxp

BCA Hockey Pool starts in about an hour


----------



## BostonBob

I would join but the ID # and/or the password don't seem to be working. I already have a yahoo account as I joined a couple of NFL pools.


----------



## jkam

Wow that was a hard draft.. 3 of every position. 

I don't like my team lol.


----------



## ninez

What do I do now after the draft?
What do I do with injured player(s)?

Thanks..


----------



## slipstream

I just realized that its a head to head series... Woulda preferred a points based rankings.


And to switch off players, go to "MY TEAM" to swap out players.
Oh, also if you want to REPLACE players that are injured, just click "ADD" and you can choose a player to trade for. Than you select the player you want to drop and click submit. But remember that the changes wont show on that same days roster, it will be changed for the FOLLOWING day


----------



## neven

is there a place we can view how its going? the none players? i may join next year


----------



## ninez

slipstream said:


> I just realized that its a head to head series... Woulda preferred a points based rankings.
> 
> And to switch off players, go to "MY TEAM" to swap out players.
> Oh, also if you want to REPLACE players that are injured, just click "ADD" and you can choose a player to trade for. Than you select the player you want to drop and click submit. But remember that the changes wont show on that same days roster, it will be changed for the FOLLOWING day


If I drop that player, he is no longer mine but I may add him back after his injury if no one picks him up?

What do you mean by switch off players?
Do I need to move the no-game players into BN players?

Thanks


----------



## slipstream

By switching off, I meant hat you can swap players in your roster for other players in your roster, just click and drag the player you want to replace him with. You can do this so that every day you have all your players that are playing a game that day on your active roster instead of your benched roster.


----------



## ninez

slipstream said:


> By switching off, I meant hat you can swap players in your roster for other players in your roster, just click and drag the player you want to replace him with. You can do this so that every day you have all your players that are playing a game that day on your active roster instead of your benched roster.


ah.. 

That's what I've been doing. 

Thanks


----------



## WCL

I dropped Prospal a couple days ago and picked up Simon Gagne off waivers. He doesn't show on my roster but I think I read somewhere that you have to wait a couple days to get waived players. 

Is that what is going on? 
Thanks.


----------



## ninez

WCL said:


> I dropped Prospal a couple days ago and picked up Simon Gagne off waivers. He doesn't show on my roster but I think I read somewhere that you have to wait a couple days to get waived players.
> 
> Is that what is going on?
> Thanks.


Yes.. gotta wait for the player to take the plane to fly to u


----------



## slipstream

ninez said:


> Yes.. gotta wait for the player to take the plane to fly to u


haha, yes, thats it.

Nah, they show up on your roster after one day.


----------



## WCL

I thought so but it hasn't happened yet. Tampa plays tomorrow so I want to do something about it. Maybe it happens when games are finished for the day. The Canucks/Hurricanes game is still on.


----------



## ninez

not sure.. i waited more than one day for my goalie..
probably took him longer to pack his equipment.


----------



## jkam

Someone might have had a higher priority on Gagne. I had him too but someone else picked him up with a higher priority than me.


----------



## ninez

emm.. who got him?

Catfish blue got him.
Maybe he called for him first.
Not sure about the rule.. my son (who is nine) was trying to read the rules and found it "not helpful".. *heehee* He is going to run the team for me now.


----------



## WCL

Don't let my silly questions throw you off. I've never been in one of these fantasy leagues before so I'm just wingin it while I try to catch on a little more. 

The solution was simple. I just had to go to Monday rather than Sunday on my team page and Gagne was there.

jkam, you are right. I had a higher priority than you when I just looked.


----------



## jkam

There is a waiver priority. Should be right beside your team on the main screen.


----------



## WCL

jkam, I guess we were posting at the same time. As I said, just trying to catch on and you just pointed out for me what the waiver header means on the main page. Thanks.

I saw in the rules where no matter what page you're on, you can also mouse over the "League" heading and click on managers to find the waiver priority order. I am down at 12 again as per the rules after getting Gagne off waivers ahead of you.


----------



## jkam

I was so excited to pick up gagne but then the message came up and i was so sad haha. Surprised someone dropped gagne though..


----------



## ninez

WCL said:


> Don't let my silly questions throw you off. I've never been in one of these fantasy leagues before so I'm just wingin it while I try to catch on a little more.
> 
> The solution was simple. I just had to go to Monday rather than Sunday on my team page and Gagne was there.
> 
> jkam, you are right. I had a higher priority than you when I just looked.


I've never been in the fantasy leagues as well 
It's been fun.
I think my son takes it more seriously than I am. 

Enjoy

btw, when is week 1 going to end? <---ah.. i see it just ended..


----------



## slipstream

I LOVE fantasy hockey leagues, but I have never finished over 5th place in the head to head leagues.. LOL


----------



## WCL

*Trade*

.............


----------



## WCL

...............


----------



## jkam

Semi finals!! woot 

I hope I get first or second place for those discus or Rams!!!! Just gotta make it through this round


----------



## ninez

jkam said:


> Semi finals!! woot
> 
> I hope I get first or second place for those discus or Rams!!!! Just gotta make it through this round


No, I want the rams!!!


----------



## ngo911

Hehe I am against you in semis. GOOD LUCK!!



jkam said:


> Semi finals!! woot
> 
> I hope I get first or second place for those discus or Rams!!!! Just gotta make it through this round


----------



## jkam

oh is that you? Its going to be a tough match.. you have some really good forwards and one AMAZING goalie


----------



## jkam

nice! I'm a lock for either rams for a discus!! so stoked!


----------



## jkam

by the way, how do we collect our prizes anyways?


----------



## ninez

I want the rams.
Looks like Jeff(jkam) is going to beat me and get the discus


----------



## waynet

Is this for last year?

How can I join this year?

Cannot login with the ID 3529 and password.

Thanks

Wayne.



kirkdgxp said:


> Hi Fellow Members:
> 
> Please join us for another exciting season of Fantasy Hockey. Last season was a great success. All of last years fantasy managers have been sent e-mails to rejoin....The BCA hockey pool is open to all members.
> 
> The live online draft is set for Sat. Oct. 2, 2010 @ 5:00pm PDT
> 
> Info for League: BC Aquaria #1 (ID# 3529)
> 
> Password is: fishy
> 
> Here's the link: http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey/register/joinprivateleague_league_select?jsubmit=1&league_id=3529&password=fishy&.scrumb=h4hCAF4bRdu


----------



## jkam

ninez said:


> I want the rams.
> Looks like Jeff(jkam) is going to beat me and get the discus


I want the rams too.. I think you're just letting me win so you get the rams. lol


----------



## jkam

waynet said:


> Is this for last year?
> 
> How can I join this year?
> 
> Cannot login with the ID 3529 and password.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wayne.


hockey season is almost over. You'll have to wait until next season to join.


----------



## ninez

jkam said:


> I want the rams too.. I think you're just letting me win so you get the rams. lol


I am not letting you win.
I just let nature take it's course.


----------



## jkam

That's ok. I'll sell the discus and get a ton of rams


----------

